# A3 GT3071r build at A&L Performance



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

I've been piecing the kit together for a while now and getting the car ready for a big turbo setup. Hooked up with Luis @ A&L to install the turbo kit and rods and they finished up today, everything's running real good.
Unitronic Tune
South Bend stage 5 clutch
GT 3071r
Integrated Engineering rods with calico coated bearings
ATP turbo kit
Forge 007 DV with ATP re-route
RS4 Injectors
APR fuel pump coming soon
W/M injection dual nozzle
Eurojet FMIC kit
Tial 38mm wastegate- open dump 
Greddy Profec B Spec 2 Electronic Boost controller
AEM wideband 
N2MB WotBox (flat shift ftmfw)
BSH motor mounts
























Cell Phone pics.








































































Most boost I've run on the setup so far is 28 lbs and I had about an 11.9-12.0 AFR between the RS4 injectors and the meth injection.
453WHP at 27psi
466WHP at 29psi 
Two big thumbs up for A&L Performance & Unitronic. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by LEWXCORE at 3:23 PM 2-1-2010_


----------



## banzai7 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: A3 GT3071r build at A&L Performance (LEWXCORE)*

Dam nice, cant wait to see some numbers! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
pretty sweet setup there in the back seat


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: A3 GT3071r build at A&L Performance (banzai7)*

Thanks. I'll report back here as soon as we get some numbers on this baby.
Instead of lightweight racing seats in the front, I have a light racing bean bag in the back lol. Passengers seem to enjoy it so far, thinking about maybe going big and getting another beanbag.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

if u are ever up near Orlando, hit me up. id love to see this puppy pull.
btw, balling beanbag man. lol
nice build.
btw, what did this all set u back?
and one last question: N2MB WotBox < wtf? what is this? never heard of it.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: A3 GT3071r build at A&L Performance (LEWXCORE)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Beautiful car!
Hey, quick question about the Uni tune, how does the car idle? Silky smoothe I hope


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (Krieger)*

Lol ok..i visit some friends of mine sometimes at UCF so maybe








well, i bought:
ATP kit and injectors used from [email protected],
turbo, clutch, boost controller, FMIC, DV, all used local. 
so i saved alot of money in the end but still when all was said and done it cost me at least a nice 5k to get to this point.

_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_
and one last question: N2MB WotBox < wtf? what is this? never heard of it.

google is your friend bro. http://www.npcompleteperformance.com/wotbox
2-step and flat shift. Holding boost while switching gears on a Manual Transmission is sweet, especially on a larger turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: A3 GT3071r build at A&L Performance (wazzap1101)*

The Unitronic tune is great! I'm so glad I went with uni in the end. Idle is very smooth, runs nice and lean when cruising. 
I averaged about 36-37 mpg at 75 mph on the highway yesterday.
And the tune is just asking for as much boost as I want to throw at it.
I was running revo stage 2+ before and the upgrade to a big turbo file would have been pretty cheap.
But ultimately biting the bullet on the Unitronic tune to make real power was so worth it.
Coming this far and having a revo file that limited the setup to stock rods safety territory was not happening for me. 
No hard feelings for revo though. [email protected] has been very helpful whenever I had a question about anything. And my stage 2+ car with ripping on everyone elses stage 2+ car with revo


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

nice dude we need to post some dyno vids


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: A3 GT3071r build at A&L Performance (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_The Unitronic tune is great! I'm so glad I went with uni in the end. Idle is very smooth, runs nice and lean when cruising. 
I averaged about 36-37 mpg at 75 mph on the highway yesterday.
And the tune is just asking for as much boost as I want to throw at it.
I was running revo stage 2+ before and the upgrade to a big turbo file would have been pretty cheap.
But ultimately biting the bullet on the Unitronic tune to make real power was so worth it.
Coming this far and having a revo file that limited the setup to stock rods safety territory was not happening for me. 
No hard feelings for revo though. [email protected] has been very helpful whenever I had a question about anything. And my stage 2+ car with ripping on everyone elses stage 2+ car with revo









shoulda coulda woulda


----------



## smartyin (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: A3 GT3071r build at A&L Performance (LEWXCORE)*

Congrats!
You got the same BT setup as me, and i have the unitronic BT software as well.
It would be better to see some data log here, do you log CF(020)? does the timing retard much? and wht fuel do you run?93 or 91?
My tune from mike is getting too much cf retard, like -7, -8. i put shell vpower already, it still got the same retard number. Now Mike is asking me to get a meth kit to solve the problem.
i just want to know if you get the same problem as we have same BT setUP.








Enjoy your cAR~!


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: A3 GT3071r build at A&L Performance (smartyin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smartyin* »_Congrats!
You got the same BT setup as me, and i have the unitronic BT software as well.
It would be better to see some data log here, do you log CF(020)? does the timing retard much? and wht fuel do you run?93 or 91?
My tune from mike is getting too much cf retard, like -7, -8. i put shell vpower already, it still got the same retard number. Now Mike is asking me to get a meth kit to solve the problem.
i just want to know if you get the same problem as we have same BT setUP.








Enjoy your cAR~!

how much boost are you running, any faults, I had the same problem and it was a intank apr pump that failed on me


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: A3 GT3071r build at A&L Performance (smartyin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smartyin* »_Congrats!
You got the same BT setup as me, and i have the unitronic BT software as well.
It would be better to see some data log here, do you log CF(020)? does the timing retard much? and wht fuel do you run?93 or 91?
My tune from mike is getting too much cf retard, like -7, -8. i put shell vpower already, it still got the same retard number. Now Mike is asking me to get a meth kit to solve the problem.
i just want to know if you get the same problem as we have same BT setUP.








Enjoy your cAR~!

I always run 93 octane and water/meth which raises the octane more obviously. The meth will defiinitely help.
We're planning on doing some logs soon at the shop and then we'll see what's going on with the car.


----------



## smartyin (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: A3 GT3071r build at A&L Performance ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
how much boost are you running, any faults, I had the same problem and it was a intank apr pump that failed on me 

there have 2 DTC i always got, for the N249 Code below is solved already. For the system too rich wolud come one times aweek..








i think after i get the meth kit, the rich code would be solve.
008568 - Bank 1; System Too Rich off Idle 
P2178 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
008801 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249): Mechanical Malfunction 
P2261 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
For the boost, i was running 23 psi, but for safety, mikez just advised me to run 15psi before i get meth kit. but i don't feel it is much better than runing 23psi.
I don't know if it is the pump fail like you, but mikez is quite firm the CF retard is related to the fuel qulity(i am runing shell V-power already).
Anyway, i ordered a apr fuel pump already, and i am runing AWE rebuil kit.










_Modified by smartyin at 8:27 AM 8/30/2009_


----------



## smartyin (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: A3 GT3071r build at A&L Performance (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
I always run 93 octane and water/meth which raises the octane more obviously. The meth will defiinitely help.
We're planning on doing some logs soon at the shop and then we'll see what's going on with the car.

Yes, looking for your log. it is very important to data log to make sure your car is happy with the software. because i felt my car is very strong and power with first software from mike, after i logged it, it it got alot DTC and is too rich...(CF retard get me crazy...)


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: A3 GT3071r build at A&L Performance (smartyin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smartyin* »_
there have 2 DTC i always got, for the N249 Code below is solved already. For the system too rich wolud come one times aweek..








i think after i get the meth kit, the rich code would be solve.
008568 - Bank 1; System Too Rich off Idle 
P2178 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
008801 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249): Mechanical Malfunction 
P2261 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
For the boost, i was running 23 psi, but for safety, mikez just advised me to run 15psi before i get meth kit. but i don't feel it is much better than runing 23psi.
I don't know if it is the pump fail like you, but mikez is quite firm the CF retard is related to the fuel qulity(i am runing shell V-power already).
Anyway, i ordered a apr fuel pump already, and i am runing AWE rebuil kit.









_Modified by smartyin at 8:27 AM 8/30/2009_

run it of the wastegate spring first see how boost u got, fix ur faults first then run logs if u have a chance send me some logs I can help I fix some of ur problems


----------



## eatmorice (May 8, 2009)

*FV-QR*

one question how do you like the ATP kit?// does it come with intructions like the Apr gt28 kit. im thinking bout piecing one of these together in my garage hopefully next summer....


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eatmorice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eatmorice* »_one question how do you like the ATP kit?// does it come with intructions like the Apr gt28 kit. im thinking bout piecing one of these together in my garage hopefully next summer.... 

I don't know, I bought it used from another member and did not include instructions. Like i wrote in the OP, the install was done by A&L.
The ATP kit is good for my goals. The cast log-style manifold is not the greatest thing in the world, but it does the job and still makes power. 
One thing to note is that the oil return line that runs right under the turbo is prone to failure from all the heat. Previous owner of my kit replaced his with that blue heater hose you see in the picture of the turbo kit all over the floor.
Lastly, the only thing that's concerning me for now is under-hood temps. this thing gets real hot under the hood for now and I'm considering getting a turbo blanket or something before things melt.


----------



## smartyin (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: A3 GT3071r build at A&L Performance ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
run it of the wastegate spring first see how boost u got, fix ur faults first then run logs if u have a chance send me some logs I can help I fix some of ur problems 

could you PM your email address? i would like to send you some logs.
and i tried to run off the EBC, it can reach up to 2 bar....scary


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: A3 GT3071r build at A&L Performance (smartyin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smartyin* »_
could you PM your email address? i would like to send you some logs.
and i tried to run off the EBC, it can reach up to 2 bar....scary









[email protected]


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

A little update:
I'm noticing things getting pretty damn hot under the hood after running the car hard, so once I get some more funds together for the car i'll probably be getting something like this to keep those underhood temps down.








Had some free time tonight so I wrapped up the downpipe and dump tube with some exhaust wrap I had laying around in my garage. Best i could do with jack stands by myself and used exhaust wrap, but it didn't come out too bad


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_A little update:
I'm noticing things getting pretty damn hot under the hood after running the car hard, so once I get some more funds together for the car i'll probably be getting something like this to keep those underhood temps down.








Had some free time tonight so I wrapped up the downpipe and dump tube with some exhaust wrap I had laying around in my garage. Best i could do with jack stands by myself and used exhaust wrap, but it didn't come out too bad



























looking good


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

nice dude!


----------



## southfloridadub (May 4, 2008)

i just came


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: A3 GT3071r build at A&L Performance (LEWXCORE)*

keep the updates coming guys. good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: A3 GT3071r build at A&L Performance (Amsterdam087)*

what intake is that?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: A3 GT3071r build at A&L Performance (skateboy918)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skateboy918* »_what intake is that?

That's the ATP 3" intake that comes with their big turbo kit. The little piece that turns towards the fender at the end is a little custom bit that [email protected] added to it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## southfloridadub (May 4, 2008)

surprised [email protected] hasnt tried to sell you some software lol


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

hit the dyno yet?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

No man, the weather's been terrible this past week haven't even thought about going down there yet. Hopefully will go this coming week. Will keep you guys posted for when I get the dyno done.


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*

Nice build








Same turbo-kit im running on mine








It really kicks ass - and not many can follow you!
Mine made 500+HP and 475+LB/FT on pure 93octane without meth








So get this baby measured asap!


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (marc1171)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marc1171* »_Nice build








Same turbo-kit im running on mine








It really kicks ass - and not many can follow you!
Mine made 500+HP and 475+LB/FT on pure 93octane without meth








So get this baby measured asap!









crank horse power or to the wheels? Is it even safe to run that much boost with no meth or race gas?? sounds dangerous man..I'm shooting for 450whp. Doubt I will make 500WHP unless I can get a file to run more aggressive timing and run at least 28+ psi. I wonder if fueling will allow for that though.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
crank horse power or to the wheels? Is it even safe to run that much boost with no meth or race gas?? sounds dangerous man..I'm shooting for 450whp. Doubt I will make 500WHP unless I can get a file to run more aggressive timing and run at least 28+ psi. I wonder if fueling will allow for that though.

IMO I dont think there more that 430ish whp fueling with rs4 injectors and upgraded intank pump and or course a HPFP upgrade unless you use a secondary fueling source . 
This is with a Safe A/F with aggressive tune.







Bob.G


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

I read of 470whp limit of rs4 and APR injectors.
marc reached 500 crank hp as far as I know and could go 2 bar because of dropping the CR to 9.5:1.
BTW: "APRs" Supercopa killer made more than 430 whp without a secondary fueling source. The only thing I don´t understand how the lpfp can be able to support 500hp ?! I have seens K04´s with fueling issues when fuel tank was more than 1/2 empty.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

the intank doesn't have to be changed to make that much power if you're on stock compression. 
people make more than 430 with rs4's and meth, before the in-tank solution or any 5th injectors. Remember that the water/meth injection richens up the ratio as well.


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*

I think we talked about pump gas only...


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (Hendrik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hendrik* »_I think we talked about pump gas only...
















forgive me.


----------



## mac sauce (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*

cant wait to see what kind of numbers your gonna put down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i just dropped mine off yesterday.. should be done sometime late next week


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (marc1171)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marc1171* »_Nice build









Same turbo-kit im running on mine








It really kicks ass - and not many can follow you!
Mine made 500+HP and 475+LB/FT on pure 93octane without meth








So get this baby measured asap!









marc, when are you getting full boost by?? Boost starts coming on somewhere around 3k, but I'm at 28psi by around 4500


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (mac sauce)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good to see more and more of us going big as time progresses
Now on to another subject: traction. 
What are you guys doing for street traction?? I've got some 17x8's in the front now with some..."inadequate" tires.
Thinking about running 255/40/17 nitto 555r's. Anyone know of anything sticker?


----------



## mac sauce (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*

ive been running 225/45R17 Bridgestone Potenza RE070 Summer/Directional(stock sti tires) on my classix for a while now and they've been awesome on my stage 2.. only time i would spin is in first when i launched it. i highly doubt it'll be the same with the 3071r though.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*

My buddies atp gt3071 gets full boost at 3200








I dont know what exhaust ar hes running though but he does have a 8.5 cr.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (mac sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mac sauce* »_ive been running 225/45R17 Bridgestone Potenza RE070 Summer/Directional(stock sti tires) on my classix for a while now and they've been awesome on my stage 2.. only time i would spin is in first when i launched it. i highly doubt it'll be the same with the 3071r though.


I use RE01R's and i love them just be a little carefull in the rain. I think the RE070 is the new model for this year. You will always spin in the begining gears but that comes with a powerful fwd.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (IMAN973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_My buddies atp gt3071 gets full boost at 3200








I dont know what exhaust ar hes running though but he does have a 8.5 cr.

standard exhaust a/r is .63 and comp .50 with what comes on the atp kit.
how much boost? the 3071 spools nice on the fsi, but not that nice lol.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (IMAN973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_
I use RE01R's and i love them just be a little carefull in the rain. I think the RE070 is the new model for this year. You will always spin in the begining gears but that comes with a powerful fwd. 

THanks, i'll take a look at those.
Ya i understand that, just looking for something that doesn't spin too much at 40mph in 2nd gear.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
THanks, i'll take a look at those.
Ya i understand that, just looking for something that doesn't spin too much at 40mph in 2nd gear.









If you have 18" there on closeout and cheap for only $128.







Bob.G

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...ing=H


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
standard exhaust a/r is .63 and comp .50 with what comes on the atp kit.
how much boost? the 3071 spools nice on the fsi, but not that nice lol.

Yea thats a smaller housing so that explains it but thats still fast. As of now hes on 24 psi.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
If you have 18" there on closeout and cheap for only $128.







Bob.G

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...ing=H

WOW i paid well over 200 a piece. Thats a great deal somebody better jump on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Hendrik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hendrik* »_
BTW: "APRs" Supercopa killer made more than 430 whp without a secondary fueling source. The only thing I don´t understand how the lpfp can be able to support 500hp ?! I have seens K04´s with fueling issues when fuel tank was more than 1/2 empty.









It made 436 HUB hp not WHP and im sure that right at or close to the fueling system limit( injectors and LPFP ) with alittle margin of safety. 
APR uses a drop in-tank which is good for alittle more hp not alot and im sure the "supercopa killer " has atleast this drop in LPFP which is the same LPFP that comes in the standard APR stage 3 FSI kit .
Ill be looking into and upgraded LPFP solution for future power upgrades . I was thinking about possibly using my Labonte W/M controller to trigger and additional in-tank pump that would kick in only when the labonte controller starts to see higher injector duty cycle .
I could also use a hobb switch inline with the injector duty cycle taking reference on both Boost and IDC if needed .







Bob.G


----------



## smartyin (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*

i hit full boost around 3200rpm at 3/4 th gear, it is depends on speeds and wht gear you were in.


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yup! Also have fullboost (28-29PSI) at 3200RPM. Not in the first 2 gears, cause it just rev's to fast.. So it's Instant Boost! No lag at all here







And i got 500 crank HP.. We don't measure WHP here








But with no water/meth, racegas, nos or anything else.. pure pumpgass! so it's allright for me! The 3071 is maxed out when making 500 for sure! 
My slave died in the clutch, so ill have to take the box out now







When that's done - it's heading straight to the dyno again! I wanna see 500LB/FT from a 2.0L engine


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ohh.. and im running with Toyo R888 tires.. 225/45-18 i think!
daily they run with 29PSI.. When im "racing" they are down to 14psi - and bloody hell, they grip like glue! Huge difference on 14 and 29!


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

Sorry rracerguy,...just referred to the post from APR Videos on the youtube site. He said "This is the APR Stage III kit with 436 whp. It's running lower compression and is not even running hither boost than the production kit." ...
If this isn´t true,...ok...then it isn´t and I say sorry for false information.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (marc1171)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marc1171* »_Yup! Also have fullboost (28-29PSI) at 3200RPM. Not in the first 2 gears, cause it just rev's to fast.. So it's Instant Boost! No lag at all here







And i got 500 crank HP.. We don't measure WHP here








But with no water/meth, racegas, nos or anything else.. pure pumpgass! so it's allright for me! The 3071 is maxed out when making 500 for sure! 
My slave died in the clutch, so ill have to take the box out now







When that's done - it's heading straight to the dyno again! I wanna see 500LB/FT from a 2.0L engine









Really? on the same turbo, i'm getting full boost 1000rpm later. Maybe this can be addressed in the tuning. I've tried messing around with all the settings in the boost controller but nothing gets me to spool that fast.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Hendrik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hendrik* »_Sorry rracerguy,...just referred to the post from APR Videos on the youtube site. He said "This is the APR Stage III kit with 436 whp. It's running lower compression and is not even running hither boost than the production kit." ...
If this isn´t true,...ok...then it isn´t and I say sorry for false information.









APR on all there BT kits except there 1.8T TT225 stage 3 + kit( which has a 3 bar map sensor ) runs 20ish PSI boost .
Prob the same reason why they run the same boost with the "Supercopa killer" plus this was for a racing series which might limit boost levels .

APR might be working on a Stage 3+ motorsports upgrade that tunes with a 3 bar sensor to offer more boost would be nice will have to see im sure it will be at there BBQ they are working on something im sure .







Bob.G



_Modified by rracerguy717 at 7:47 AM 9-7-2009_


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*

Yup! 3200rpm = full boost








So the torque is amazing!
When im on the road theres no lag at all.. ofcause if you start from 1000rpm in 6th gear it takes a while for it to kick in








The wastegate setting has alot to say about this.. It needs to be shut as long as possible before it overboosts.. So yes, the tuning has ALOT to say about this.


----------



## smartyin (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (marc1171)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marc1171* »_Yup! Also have fullboost (28-29PSI) at 3200RPM. Not in the first 2 gears, cause it just rev's to fast.. So it's Instant Boost! No lag at all here







And i got 500 crank HP.. We don't measure WHP here








But with no water/meth, racegas, nos or anything else.. pure pumpgass! so it's allright for me! The 3071 is maxed out when making 500 for sure! 
My slave died in the clutch, so ill have to take the box out now







When that's done - it's heading straight to the dyno again! I wanna see 500LB/FT from a 2.0L engine









i would love to see the log 001, 031, 230 of your tune under 2 bar. and wht heat range spark plugs you use?
i start to get some fuel cut under 1.5 bar with NGK 7 heat range spark plugs, before i was using stock spark plugs in 6 heat range and never have fuel cut or hesitate during accelerateion.
don't know if it is relate to incorrect heat range uses.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (smartyin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smartyin* »_
don't know if it is relate to incorrect heat range uses.

I found with BT tunes these FSI engines running rich A/F dont like colder plugs, espec worst when ambeint temps are cold .







Bob.G


----------



## smartyin (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*

i hit full boost around 3200rpm at 3/4 th gear, it is depends on speeds and wht gear you were in.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (smartyin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smartyin* »_i hit full boost around 3200rpm at 3/4 th gear, it is depends on speeds and wht gear you were in. 

I shot an email to unitronic today about my late spooling issues. Not getting full boost till well after 4000...maybe around 4400 or so. 
I now have t-bolt clamps and vibrant couplers all the way down to the intercooler so i'm positive there are no leaks and I don't have any charge pipes blowing off anymore.
Are you guys all running boost controllers with the n75 plugged in? I also have that dummy sensor off the stock turbo plugged in to keep the ecu happy.
Another thing to note is that i have my 3" downpipe mated to my stock catback with muffler deleted so that could cause slightly later spool but not like 1000rpms later... I'm going to disconnect the catback from my downpipe and see if that helps at all. Then I will conclude that it has something to do with my uni tune without a doubt.


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*

I have faith in UNI i almost went there for a tune too.

Seem like good peeps theyll fix ur boost issues http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_I have faith in UNI i almost went there for a tune too.

Seem like good peeps theyll fix ur boost issues http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif counting on UNI to help out on this one.
That 2.5 inch cat back has alot to do with it, but even so, 4000 is a bit late for a 3071r. I figured it would be straight since the wastegate is dumped atmospherically but I guess there's way too much back pressure to get this thing spooled early.


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif counting on UNI to help out on this one.
That *2.5 inch cat back *has alot to do with it, but even so, 4000 is a bit late for a 3071r. I figured it would be straight since the wastegate is dumped atmospherically but I guess there's way too much back pressure to get this thing spooled early.









Yeah get rid of that you need a 3 inch.


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

Bump for boost logs for you guys saying you reach full boost @ 3200rpm.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (loudgli)*

I never said i did, i said my friend did. dynos of us both will be up shortly. Def before h20.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (loudgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loudgli* »_Bump for boost logs for you guys saying you reach full boost @ 3200rpm.

bump. that's a load of manure.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*

lol u guys are funny. if it was my car id have them up already. Im more of a top end kind of guy and dont mind waiting.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (IMAN973)*

Update:
Traced the late spool issue back to running maf-less. I melted mine a little so was running with out it but i plugged it back in and it's getting a good reading. spool comes on much earlier with the maf plugged... like 500 rpms earlier. 
Also trying to find someone who will cut-weld-cut-weld me up a true 3 inch catback or mandrel bend. The only guys i know who mandrel bent around here moved to orlando.
Yanked my tranny mount out last night and added some "reinforcement". if this is gonna be a budget build, I might as well post this up.
pics are pretty self-explanatory
































I also filled in the area where my bushing failed on my VF Engineering rear dogbone mount with this stuff. Most people who fill their motor mounts are either using the PL polyurethane I used or 3M window-weld, which is black.
I filled them and let them cure in front of a fan for 24 hrs.
The side engine mount is definitely worth buying though, so i'll be getting something like this soon









Also, looking into getting this while it's still on sale:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4525419








EDIT: I'll be dynoing at the USP barbeque dyno day this coming sat, so anyone waiting for sheets, I'll have them after saturday!! Dynoing on pump gas and meth, just like i street it everyday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by LEWXCORE at 12:59 PM 9-13-2009_


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_Also, looking into getting this while it's still on sale:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4525419








EDIT: I'll be dynoing at the USP barbeque dyno day this coming sat, so anyone waiting for sheets, I'll have them after saturday!! Dynoing on pump gas and meth, just like i street it everyday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by LEWXCORE at 12:59 PM 9-13-2009_
Good idea on getting the Fluiddampr from USP, I am getting ones as well. Also looking forward to seeing your car at USP's BBQ and on the dyno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (3071R-GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3071R-GLI* »_Good idea on getting the Fluiddampr from USP, I am getting ones as well. Also looking forward to seeing your car at USP's BBQ and on the dyno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks...i'll keep an eye open for your gli also. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The damper seems very worth it for me. Freeing up some power, keeping engine vibrations down, and reducing clutch chatter will be awesome for my car. My south bend stage 5 puck chatters like NO OTHER.


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

post up the dyno up soon


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

dyno...waiting on dyno...


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Went to the USP Dyno Day today and the turn out was pretty good... but I know what you guys all want to see.
1st run hit 466whp at 29ish psi when the boost really hit, AFR's were going up to 12.8 and 13.0 at one point.
2nd run lowered the boost to 26-27ish made 453 and had some fairly safe AFR's not passing 12.5 
3rd run kept the boost at this same level and had an almost exact run, making 453 again. very consistent.
Fuel is MAXED out right now. I mixed 2 gallons of ms103 with 2 gallons of pump gas for this run. Motor octane of the fuel was probably somewhere around 100 and everything else is set up just how the build thread was originally started. Still rocking the stock catback.


_Modified by LEWXCORE at 4:40 PM 9-19-2009_


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

OK, I have the sheet scanned now.








and.....a cell phone video of the last dyno run. I'll have better ones as other people start uploading them for me.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuqnIQySK7Q










_Modified by LEWXCORE at 1:19 PM 9-20-2009_


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

FREAKING AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_FREAKING AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Glad you think so, because I posted this all due to your request Lou...








Looking forward to see what comes from your 2.0L. 
Hopefully you can make more since you don't have to work around FSI








Must be a super good feeling to move to something a little less complicated.


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*

nice numbers.
So you were running w/m with the race gas mix?
Regardless this "forces" me to install rods this winter and retune with Uni


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
Glad you think so, because I posted this all due to your request Lou...








Looking forward to see what comes from your 2.0L. 
Hopefully you can make more since you don't have to work around FSI








Must be a super good feeling to move to something a little less complicated.


Yeah man, it feels good esp since we are going to have full tuning control. 
FSI is a bitch but once you have got the fueling and tuning down, it's a beast! 
Glad to see these big and smooth numbers! Keep up the good work! What is your rev limit there?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
Yeah man, it feels good esp since we are going to have full tuning control. 
FSI is a bitch but once you have got the fueling and tuning down, it's a beast! 
Glad to see these big and smooth numbers! Keep up the good work! What is your rev limit there?

AFAIK, 7200. With the AT fuel pump and me thinking that the valve springs/retainers could possibly be weak, I just feel that there is a lot that could go wrong spinning it past 7200. To be honest, I don't even know if the uni tune has raised my rev limit because I never tried revving far past 7100 at all.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

No need my man. Your making great power all the way to 7200 rpm. 
Unitronic has got this tune down! woot!


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (loudgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loudgli* »_nice numbers.
So you were running w/m with the race gas mix?
Regardless this "forces" me to install rods this winter and retune with Uni









Yes sir. My car wasn't running too great the other night so i thought adding some octane to the mixture would give a better burn. Then I thought long and hard, and realized I needed to upgrade spark plugs.
inside cyl 2 i found this: crispity crunchity and broken.
That's like a .080 gap right there with the tip broken like that lol








and as far as the rods and uni go.... DO IT.










_Modified by LEWXCORE at 5:45 PM 9-19-2009_


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_

FSI is a bitch but once you have got the fueling and tuning down, it's a beast! 


Lou,
with your GTI, did you ever go bigger than 625 on the meth? I'm probably going to add another 225 Tee'd off my 625 nozzle but idk if the 150psi pump will flow that much more even if it has been tightened.


----------



## mac sauce (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*

that's sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
Yes sir. My car wasn't running too great the other night so i thought adding some octane to the mixture would give a better burn. Then I thought long and hard, and realized I needed to upgrade spark plugs.
inside cyl 2 i found this: crispity crunchity and broken.
That's like a .080 gap right there with the tip broken like that lol








and as far as the rods and uni go.... DO IT.









_Modified by LEWXCORE at 5:45 PM 9-19-2009_

I thought u put new plugs before u dynoed


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I thought u put new plugs before u dynoed 

ya i worded that pretty bad...I put them in last night. 
Went with the colder plugs gapped to .028. 
Car would have been breaking up on the dyno with those old plugs.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
Lou,
with your GTI, did you ever go bigger than 625 on the meth? I'm probably going to add another 225 Tee'd off my 625 nozzle but idk if the 150psi pump will flow that much more even if it has been tightened.

No never had a chance to go bigger. I would definitly run a dual nozzle if I were to do it again. 
Mine was so low I was going to add a smaller one up top closer to the tb.


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

didn´t you got engine damage after the spark was broken ?
I know 2 people having a destroyed engine because of such a f*** spark plug!!!








Good luck, awesome result. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

maybee he spit it out.. who knows. Hope it does not make any damage.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
Yes sir. My car wasn't running too great the other night so i thought adding some octane to the mixture would give a better burn. Then I thought long and hard, and realized I needed to upgrade spark plugs.
inside cyl 2 i found this: crispity crunchity and broken.
That's like a .080 gap right there with the tip broken like that lol









 
You are one lucky SOB that didnt hurt anything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Good seeing you got things running make good power , make sure you do something to add more fueling that thing went lean/hot is what caused that too happened IMO. 
Did you log LPFP? and IDC? when on the dyno ? 
Because with those power levels the LPFP is far past its max and logging would show signs of it. 
I hope a OEM solution/ upgrade comes along soon to swap out the intank pump I would like to replace mine







Bob.G


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
You are one lucky SOB that didnt hurt anything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Good seeing you got things running make good power , make sure you do something to add more fueling that thing went lean/hot is what caused that too happened IMO. 
Did you log LPFP? and IDC? when on the dyno ? 
Because with those power levels the LPFP is far past its max and logging would show signs of it. 
I hope a OEM solution/ upgrade comes along soon to swap out the intank pump I would like to replace mine







Bob.G


LOL i do feel pretty lucky. I was PISSED when i saw this. If nothing had gone bad by then, i guess nothing was going to go wrong after i changed the plugs. Must have spit it out. 
What happens when something like that falls through? 
I'm guessing either A: gets caught under a valve or B: gets spit out. Right?
Also, no logs on the dyno. I dyno'd at a dyno event at USP. Will hopefully get some done with Luis soon. low pressure fuel pump is maxed out, but it does not give inconsistant fuel delivery because it is maxed out. I am running the rs4 injectors that are maxed out also now and methanol injection to supplement.


_Modified by LEWXCORE at 12:42 PM 9-20-2009_


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

Worst case would be, that the piston looks like a loo brush and you have to change the block http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
So good luck... I know 2 guys who didn´t had luck


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hendrik* »_Worst case would be, that the piston looks like a loo brush and you have to change the block http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
So good luck... I know 2 guys who didn´t had luck











I don't understand how a tiny spec of an iridium spark plug is going to completely own a piston. Maybe, MAYBE screw up an exhaust valve but idk...that's just my 2 cents. Still, I'm happy nothing went wrong.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
No never had a chance to go bigger. I would definitly run a dual nozzle if I were to do it again. 
Mine was so low I was going to add a smaller one up top closer to the tb. 


cool, i need to ask JC how much he was running lol. Mine is tapped straight into the throttle body.








that old 225 pictured will probably go in the TB pipe just north of the dv bung.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_

I don't understand how a tiny spec of an iridium spark plug is going to completely own a piston. Maybe, MAYBE screw up an exhaust valve but idk...that's just my 2 cents. Still, I'm happy nothing went wrong.

If you screwed up ANY valve's the motor would mis fire very slightly , the place i would check is pull the center-section on the turbo and look for damage turbine blades.
I would do a meth injection like JC did individual runners as supplemental fueling source if you don't want to hurt the motor and run those power levels .







Bob .G 



_Modified by rracerguy717 at 2:50 PM 9-20-2009_


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
If you screwed up ANY valve's the motor would mis fire very slightly , the place i would check is pull the center-section on the turbo and look for damage turbine blades.
I would do a meth injection like JC did individual runners as supplemental fueling source if you don't want to hurt the motor and run those power levels .







Bob .G 
_Modified by rracerguy717 at 2:50 PM 9-20-2009_

Jeff said his setup ran better injecting into the throttle pipe than split up 4 ways directly into the intake manifold. It was a nice idea and looked pretty cool, but even he admitted that it didn't work any better that way.
Can you explain to me how checking the turbine blades would tell me if i damaged anything? I'm not worried about turbine blades or anything outside the motor for that matter.
I'm not going to go crazy inspecting anything unless it starts misfiring or throwing codes, but thanks for the input.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
.
Can you explain to me how checking the turbine blades would tell me if i damaged anything? I'm not worried about turbine blades or anything outside the motor for that matter.


Here a pic of JC turbo you see the bolts on the HOTSIDE ( left on this pic ) there six bolts . I would take a scribe and mark there exact position b4 you take things apart so you just have to line these marks t back up again when you reinstall and make sure you tighten them up evenly and cross tight them. First thing you have to do is remove the intake off the cold-side of the turbo so you have enough room to just move it over and look in and inspect all the blades.







Bob.G


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rracerguy717)*

lol okay thanks for that bit, but it looks like you read my post and then answered the question I didn't ask and then didn't answer the question I did ask.


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

Efin good numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_Efin good numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks homie








video bump. this was the 466 pull.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8Q2_bL6aG0


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
thanks homie








video bump. this was the 466 pull.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8Q2_bL6aG0



ockee this weekend


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
ockee this weekend 



ockee?? lol wut.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

ocoee?
what wheels are those? they really set the cars stance. looks nice.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks. THey're Flik FTD's. They're off the market... i snatched the set for 300


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
ockee?? lol wut.

us27 lol I had a feeling u where gonna ask that


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

he he a3 race.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_

I don't understand how a tiny spec of an iridium spark plug is going to completely own a piston. Maybe, MAYBE screw up an exhaust valve but idk...

... that tiny little "spec" that disappeared into your engine / turbo can destroy just about everything... you need to be more careful, luck like this once strike twice I can guarantee that. I would find a solution so ensure this doesn't happen again...


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
... that tiny little "spec" that disappeared into your engine / turbo can destroy just about everything... you need to be more careful, luck like this once strike twice I can guarantee that. I would find a solution so ensure this doesn't happen again...










Be more careful? I realize how fortunate I am that nothing happened, but there was no way to foresee something like this happening. 
If i checked my plugs myself at every oil change, that one still could have broken between oil changes. People run spark plugs for way over 15k miles and this one happened to snap on only about 15k stock turbo miles for some odd reason. 
I switched over to NGK's which seem more stout, so i don't see these breaking any time soon. For now i'll check plugs with oil changes, but there are no apparent signs of engine damage. The only time it was misfiring is when I had the old plugs in. Now that they're out it runs very smooth, dyno shows it making over 450 very smoothly, and I'm just happy that nothing bad really happened. 
What are the chances that it just blows out the block causing no damage?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
us27 lol I had a feeling u where gonna ask that 


dude what are you calling 27 ockee for?? Probably hating on broward again.... lol


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

A little update:
I decided to add a little more water/meth, so I'm using my old 250ml nozzle that came with my cooling mist kit along with the new 625 snow performance nozzle. I'm awaiting shipment of a 250psi pump from [email protected] to have enough pressure to pump both nozzles.
damn near took my all night to get this done lol... getting the tb pipe off is a mission in itself but drilling through that EJ TB pipe with a cheap black and decker battery powered was full of fail.
This is what the nozzle setup looks like now.


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
Be more careful? I realize how fortunate I am that nothing happened, but there was no way to foresee something like this happening. 


Detonation


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
dude what are you calling 27 ockee for?? Probably hating on broward again.... lol


ockee is in dade, broward has us27 lol


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
ockee is in dade, broward has us27 lol


LOL ya my buddy that went in to see you today was clowning on my about the okee thing
I hear you're making parts for Japanese cars now Luis...


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
LOL ya my buddy that went in to see you today was clowning on my about the okee thing
I hear you're making parts for Japanese cars now Luis...


LOL we have always made fabrication stuff for the Japanese cars like manifolds & downpipes and stuff like that


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Does anyone have experience with failing puck clutches? 
What is happening right now: Engine will randomly lose connection with the transmission and revs will start dropping from time to time. Then, I will push the clutch pedal in and release (engage the clutch) and it will grab again. If boost levels are up around 28psi, revs fly up when I hit full boost around 4k as if the clutch is slipping. Lower boost, this does not happen. 
My assumption is that the clutch disc is failing.
I have a second opinion agreeing already, just looking for more input before I order the new disc.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_Does anyone have experience with failing puck clutches? 
What is happening right now: Engine will randomly lose connection with the transmission and revs will start dropping from time to time. Then, I will push the clutch pedal in and release (engage the clutch) and it will grab again. If boost levels are up around 28psi, revs fly up when I hit full boost around 4k as if the clutch is slipping. Lower boost, this does not happen. 
My assumption is that the clutch disc is failing.
I have a second opinion agreeing already, just looking for more input before I order the new disc.

are you dailying 28 psi?!


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

no i daily lower. all i have to do is push a button to lower my boost.
but I felt something wrong so gave it a few high boost runs and this was happening.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_no i daily lower. all i have to do is push a button to lower my boost.
but I felt something wrong so gave it a few high boost runs and this was happening.

which boost controller are you using!?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lol check OP








Greddy profec B spec 2. Boost, Gain, Wastegate all fully adjustable with the turn of a nob. 
Also can set warnings for high boost and tells you the max boost you hit after running through a gear. check it out. they go for 400. got mine for 140 on CL


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

video bump 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcCBwm0rZBY
back on topic here guyzzzzzzzz
*Does anyone have experience with failing puck clutches?
What is happening right now: Engine will randomly lose connection with the transmission and revs will start dropping from time to time. Then, I will push the clutch pedal in and release (engage the clutch) and it will grab again. If boost levels are up around 28psi, revs fly up when I hit full boost around 4k as if the clutch is slipping. Lower boost, this does not happen.
My assumption is that the clutch disc is failing.
I have a second opinion agreeing already, just looking for more input before I order the new disc.*


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

I say have Luis check it out. He installed it? Is there a warrenty with that hardware? Is there a warrenty with the work done? Good Luck bro!
PS: Did you even break in the clutch the right way? 


_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 7:16 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_I say have Luis check it out. He installed it? Is there a warrenty with that hardware? Is there a warrenty with the work done? Good Luck bro!
PS: Did you even break in the clutch the right way? 


I had it installed at A&L but it's not Luis fault if the clutch was bad so i'm not going to ask them to warranty their work lol. The hardware I bought used from a local guy so probably no warranty there.
TBH i feel jipped about the clutch b/c even though he sold it for a decent price, previous owner said he barely had it on the car and now it's acting up already. If i'd known that I'd just have fronted the money for a whole brand new kit in the first place but as they say Hindsight is always 20/20.
I just really want to hear someone tell me that it is a symptom of puck clutches going bad for the engine to randomly lose communication with the transmission and act up sporadically. If i hear that, then I'll know 100% that it's the clutch disc and nothing else and can proceed to call up USP and order a new one, get it on, and be done with this.



_Modified by LEWXCORE at 11:36 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

im thinking it might not have been worn in right by whoever had it first.
if u dont break it in right, clutches die SUPER quick and start to slip.
either that or its not really up to holding ur amount of power and its just slipping... but its a stage 5 so that is not really a possibility.
my only other thought could be a bad seal somewhere that is dripping oil or something on there and making it slip intermittently?
id pull it and check it out.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

CROSS-POSTING FROM THE CAR LOUNGE: Looking for more input. I am having the car towed to the shop tomorrow and ordering the new disc. I have a suggestion that it could be the pressure plate also, but now that I come to think of it, it doesn't sound like the pressure plate at all. (to me at least, since I have experience with a failed OEM pressure plate in this application)

_Quote, originally posted by *poorman* »_air in the system would make the clutch hard to disengage! it would not cause slipping. the only way the slave cylinder can cause 'slippage' if the pin is bent and is continuously pushing on the throwout bearing's arm. 
Basically the clutch engages itself on to the engine at all times. all the gadgetry around the clutch (throwout bearing, and hydraulic system) is fighting the clutch resistance to disengage it from the engine ... usually failure here leads to the inability to disengage since the normal state is in the engaged position
nice read 
I bet your issue is a toasted clutch ... or a mechanical failure (spring that applies the pressure on the clutch broke off or something)


thank you sir, This input was very helpful. I was thrown for a loop with the "air in the system" suggestion because I felt that was way off.
Now, I have a rep from SouthBend clutch suggesting that the problem could also be coming from a failed pressure plate. The pressure plate is a STEEL sachs racing pressure plate and I DO NOT think this is the problem at all, but maybe failed components in the clutch disc itself.
I happened to shatter my pressure plate in the OEM clutch the car came with:








and symptoms were NOTHING like those which I'm experiencing now. With the pressure plate broken, it was super hard to get in gear, and the clutch would slip under the slightest throttle. What's happening now is that the engine will completely lose touch with the transmission. Engine will shut off when idling, engine will come out of gear while moving.....like I said before, I push the clutch in and let it engage again and it will go back in gear. 
This does not sound like a pressure plate issue, but a clutch disc issue. Maybe the spring. Do I sound like I am on the right path here?


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_CROSS-POSTING FROM THE CAR LOUNGE: Looking for more input. I am having the car towed to the shop tomorrow and ordering the new disc. I have a suggestion that it could be the pressure plate also, but now that I come to think of it, it doesn't sound like the pressure plate at all. (to me at least, since I have experience with a failed OEM pressure plate in this application)
thank you sir, This input was very helpful. I was thrown for a loop with the "air in the system" suggestion because I felt that was way off.
Now, I have a rep from SouthBend clutch suggesting that the problem could also be coming from a failed pressure plate. The pressure plate is a STEEL sachs racing pressure plate and I DO NOT think this is the problem at all, but maybe failed components in the clutch disc itself.
I happened to shatter my pressure plate in the OEM clutch the car came with:








and symptoms were NOTHING like those which I'm experiencing now. With the pressure plate broken, it was super hard to get in gear, and the clutch would slip under the slightest throttle. What's happening now is that the engine will completely lose touch with the transmission. Engine will shut off when idling, engine will come out of gear while moving.....like I said before, I push the clutch in and let it engage again and it will go back in gear. 
This does not sound like a pressure plate issue, but a clutch disc issue. Maybe the spring. Do I sound like I am on the right path here?



it's all that power you have LOL


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

LOL I'm goin to tell the guy with the tow truck to slap you when he gets there.


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_LOL I'm goin to tell the guy with the tow truck to slap you when he gets there.


you got the AAA


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
you got the AAA 


No, it takes 3 days to put the request through so i'm gonna see if i can use my gf's policy # or just use the one with my insurance where it would be 100 out of pocket.


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
No, it takes 3 days to put the request through so i'm gonna see if i can use my gf's policy # or just use the one with my insurance where it would be 100 out of pocket.


LOL


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Update:
that "clutch issue" although everything lead me to believe it was that, actually was an electrical problem that just came up all of a sudden from my butcher wot-box install. Car's running fine again.








These are coming in next week. I'll post up some pics and a review after I install them.. take advantage of these motor mounts guys. I was looking for something stiffer than VF and not as stiff as the 85a BFI mounts since this is my daily driver and hey look these are here in 78a durometer for a good price and they look good in black too.










_Modified by LEWXCORE at 11:39 PM 10-13-2009_


----------



## rkmoore (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: A3 GT3071r build at A&L Performance (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_Thanks. I'll report back here as soon as we get some numbers on this baby.
Instead of lightweight racing seats in the front, I have a light racing bean bag in the back lol. Passengers seem to enjoy it so far, thinking about maybe going big and getting another beanbag.


you just inspired me on my next mod, i did the rear seat delete too. im thinking custom bean bag interlago fabric FTW lol. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

To update this dead thread, my autotech fuel pump seized up and i'll be going with APR.
For some progress, I finally got a 3 inch cat-back, BSH mounts are in place, I blocked off the PCV stuff on top of the motor and ran a house out the back of the valve cover down out the car, and I also ditched the quick disconnect stuff on the water meth and put compression fittings in and had a bung welded on the throttle pipe instead of the tap that I had in before. 
My 6 puck south bend stage 5 that I bought used also started slipping a while back and I put in the stage 5 regular disc clutch from south bend that seems to be alot better for daily driving and I'm happy with. Here are some pics for what it's worth.


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

how many miles did you have on the pump and what version was it? do you think the pump died quicker due to your car is BT?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (skyrolla89)*

It was the first version. I had it in for 20k and yes I think that had something to do with it. Obviously it is having to flow a lot more to fuel maxed out rs4 injectors vs stock bpy injectors.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_To update this dead thread, my autotech fuel pump seized up and i'll be going with APR.


Welcome to the club! but yeah first and second versions http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
APR ftw pure win. 
Is your cam ok?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_It was the first version. I had it in for 20k and yes I think that had something to do with it. Obviously it is having to flow a lot more to fuel maxed out rs4 injectors vs stock bpy injectors.

IIRC Your Uni tune should only asking for 122bar ish + RS4 injectors unless they changed it up for you. Much has changed since my tuning days. 
APR stage 2+ 130bar + stock injectors so it was just a mater of time before you would experience this. 
Some others have been lucky but most not so.


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lou_Y2mK5)*

How much of a difference did the engine mounts make?
I have the INA dogbone mount and have very little engine rocking or wheel hop. 
Just wondering if its worth the upgrade at this point.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

idk i did a dogbone and torque insert and although it tightened things up a little bit, there was still alot of wheel hop.


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

possibly the INA mount is significantly stiffer than the normal inserts


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

















I'm going to be swapping out my gt3071r for one of these pretty soon.. mostly for the haterz! I want to thank alot of people for their advice but after much debate between different sizes, another garrett, maybe an HTA rebuild, I'm convinced by the evo crowd hype on going with the Precision billet, ceramic bb, air cooled 58/57
It's rated at 60.5 lbs/min which puts it in a nice spot between a HTA30R and a HTA35R.
I'm going with a .82 A/R exhaust housing for a couple reasons, 1 being the .63 would probably come on harder than my 3071, and 2 being that it'll be able to keep up for the rev-happy days that my A3 will hopefully get to see one day.
Also going to get my hands on the newer unitronic maf-less tune which i hear runs very very nice, although I have nothing to really complain about with the current one.. a couple guys I know are running 3076 and very happy with that file so i'm going to try it out on this setup.
In transit I also have some things that might help me get some more fuel in there... but as for everything else, I'm waiting to see what happens with the new product explosion we're probably going to see before the end of the year.

If anyone wants a slightly used 3071r for a good price shoot me a PM for details.
good read here if you want more info about the PTE stuff evolutionm


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

We are putting a turbo on my kawasaki kfx450R, how much for the 3071


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

i wouldn't size your turbine housing for hopes and dreams on "one day". i would do what makes sense for how you'll be driving the car until there is a solution for revving. housings are cheap upgrade imo.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We are putting a turbo on my kawasaki kfx450R, how much for the 3071










LOL no payment necessary, just some videos of it in action.

_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_i wouldn't size your turbine housing for hopes and dreams on "one day". i would do what makes sense for how you'll be driving the car until there is a solution for revving. housings are cheap upgrade imo. 


For that reason i was going to do a .63 and change it out later, but a few guys running billet wheels here are getting full boost before 4,000 on a .82. I honestly don't want it coming on harder than my 3071r which i know it would with a .63 A/R.. Once my 3071r catches a few lbs of boost it flies up to full boost immediately. It's nice but causes crazy wheelspin and the 58/57 has a smaller turbine wheel at 57mm so knowing that, i'm really not worried about the way it's going to spool up with .82 A/R. Maybe i'm wrong, but i seriously doubt it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
LOL no payment necessary, just some videos of it in action.
For that reason i was going to do a .63 and change it out later, but a few guys running billet wheels here are getting full boost before 4,000 on a .82. I honestly don't want it coming on harder than my 3071r which i know it would with a .63 A/R.. Once my 3071r catches a few lbs of boost it flies up to full boost immediately. It's nice but causes crazy wheelspin and the 58/57 has a smaller turbine wheel at 57mm so knowing that, i'm really not worried about the way it's going to spool up with .82 A/R. Maybe i'm wrong, but i seriously doubt it.


Their will be plenty of vids when it is done. The kfx450 is nice the only thing we use it for is towing cars off the race track i don't even ride it in the woods.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We are putting a turbo on my kawasaki kfx450R, how much for the 3071









HAHA I just bought a 250ES Big red and the guys next to us keep asking when I'm going to turbo it. 
good luck with the billet turbo, whenever I stop getting new projects and get back to the A3 I plan to go that route.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
HAHA I just bought a 250ES Big red and the guys next to us keep asking when I'm going to turbo it. 
good luck with the billet turbo, whenever I stop getting new projects and get back to the A3 I plan to go that route. 

Next time you come home bring it!


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Looks good man. keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_Looks good man. keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yeah buddy! Hopefully I made a good choice on the exh housing but after talking to you I feel like it's not going to be very laggy.. We'll see.. should be on the car in about 2 weeks.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

You will be fine no worries, o btw i blew my hta turbo yesterday. Its sitting on my bench right now. It sucked working around my tube mani


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_You will be fine no worries, o btw i blew my hta turbo yesterday. Its sitting on my bench right now. It sucked working around my tube mani










dude i would be PISSED if i spent 1700 on a turbo and it blew like that unless i was doing 45+ lbs on a regular basis.. any ideas as to why it failed?



_Modified by LEWXCORE at 9:18 PM 4-16-2010_


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

Im not too pissed im gonna go hta3586 if they give me the option. I got some pretty good axial shaft play and a good clunking sound. Both turbines are fine so its probably the chra.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_Im not too pissed im gonna go hta3586 if they give me the option. I got some pretty good axial shaft play and a good clunking sound. Both turbines are fine so its probably the chra.


yeah i heard they will go sometimes if they see a little oil contamination.. that is going to lag alot dude lol but i guess you don't mind waiting... I was going to do a 6262 if i could get good software support for it but i doubt it so i'm just going to run the 5857 and try out the newer tune everyone is running with 3076s.. we'll see what happens. 
I'm thinking this turbo will make an easy 500+ on boost levels i'm running now on my 3071 and then much more if i really get some more fuel in there and crank it


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

To update this old thread, I replaced my southbend clutch kit with clutchmasters fx600 twin disc and had A few things in the transmission rebuilt along with peloquins LSD. Gt30 has been taken off and replaced with precision's new 5857 billet wheel bb turbo. In tank upgraded to APR and rs4 pressure limit valve also on the car now. There is alot more fuel now with these additions.. Looking at about 11.1 or 11.2 afr at 25psi on the new turbo. The .82 ar back housing may have been a little overkill though, spools way later than I expected. Hopefully an adjustment to the tune and some timing advance might get it spooling sooner but it's at full boost close to 4800 in 4th gear. Also looking at ditching the .82 altogether and going back to a .63 back.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

A little vid of the type of lag i'm getting on the 5857 .82AR exhaust housing
I wanted to hear what kind of lag you guys are getting on bigger turbos cause this is just the suck for the street. I already have received shipment of the .63AR to put back on and hoping to gain back 500rpms. This is 3rd gear, 4th gear i get full boost a hair before 5k I would say. Also thinking a better tune with a little more timing advance might get me some rpms back. If i wanted to be this laggy hell I could have just gone 6262 or 3586 lol.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

LEWXCORE said:


> A little vid of the type of lag i'm getting on the 5857 .82AR exhaust housing
> I wanted to hear what kind of lag you guys are getting on bigger turbos cause this is just the suck for the street. I already have received shipment of the .63AR to put back on and hoping to gain back 500rpms. This is 3rd gear, 4th gear i get full boost a hair before 5k I would say. Also thinking a better tune with a little more timing advance might get me some rpms back. If i wanted to be this laggy hell I could have just gone 6262 or 3586 lol.


EDIT: also a tidbit for anyone who might want to go precision billet, you're going to have to get a different vband and flange for the downpipe to connect to the precision, different fitting for oil feed, and block off for coolant. That's all you need to a clean swap. Oh and you have to use a different oil restrictor for the turbo than the garret units use.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

How was the lag with your previous setup?

BTW :thumbup: for sharing. More info always helps.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> How was the lag with your previous setup?
> 
> BTW :thumbup: for sharing. More info always helps.


3071r was about 4000 full boost in 3rd gear.

for comparison sake:

gt3071 is .48(comp), .63(exh) and mm is 53/60 (inducer/turbine, respectively)
pt5857 is .70(comp), .82(exh) and mm is 58/57 

you can see from specs why there would be obviously a significant increase in lag but i didn't expect to lose a solid 1000 rpm's with this turbo swap on the same tune.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

so, you where WOT from the moment the guy said "3rd gear turbo lag"?

wow. that would suck for scooting around town huh?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

I hit wot at 3,000 rpm's... yeah it's laggy but partial boost is fine for getting around and honestly downshifting ain't that big of a deal if you want to pass someone. If you get into the powerband and start hitting it at 5,000 it's gonna pick up right after the throttle opens anyways. My problem with it is that the powerband is too short. If i had 8,000 rpms or so I wouldn't be on here complaining because a powerband of 3k is perfect.





can't complain about that. this guy is running the same turbo with .63 on a 20v A4.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

LEWXCORE said:


> A little vid of the type of lag i'm getting on the 5857 .82AR exhaust housing
> I wanted to hear what kind of lag you guys are getting on bigger turbos cause this is just the suck for the street. I already have received shipment of the .63AR to put back on and hoping to gain back 500rpms. This is 3rd gear, 4th gear i get full boost a hair before 5k I would say. Also thinking a better tune with a little more timing advance might get me some rpms back. If i wanted to be this laggy hell I could have just gone 6262 or 3586 lol.


You have more lag than I do and I am running the 6262 with .63AR.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

LEWXCORE said:


> I hit wot at 3,000 rpm's... yeah it's laggy but partial boost is fine for getting around and honestly downshifting ain't that big of a deal if you want to pass someone. If you get into the powerband and start hitting it at 5,000 it's gonna pick up right after the throttle opens anyways. My problem with it is that the powerband is too short. If i had 8,000 rpms or so I wouldn't be on here complaining because a powerband of 3k is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have full boost at 5000rpms with 7500rpms powerband, seems pretty good to me, car pulls like a freakin train with just 18psi. I also got rid of 200-300rpms of lag with the new tune.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

Serrari said:


> I have full boost at 5000rpms with 7500rpms powerband, seems pretty good to me, car pulls like a freakin train with just 18psi. I also got rid of 200-300rpms of lag with the new tune.


On your setup why are you keeping it at 18psi? crank that chet up to 30 homie then make some new hp records :thumbup: Which tune was that, a newer uni file or what we discussed earlier? I've taken this 5857 up to 30psi and it RIPS dude i love it. I need to get it on a dyno once I make a couple small changes, .63 back and all that and need the new file from uni that i've been waiting forever for.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

LEWXCORE said:


> On your setup why are you keeping it at 18psi? crank that chet up to 30 homie then make some new hp records :thumbup: Which tune was that, a newer uni file or what we discussed earlier? I've taken this 5857 up to 30psi and it RIPS dude i love it. I need to get it on a dyno once I make a couple small changes, .63 back and all that and need the new file from uni that i've been waiting forever for.


I am getting 2 custom tunes, one for 92oct and the other for race gas. Have not finished the 92oct yet, almost ready though. I hope I will be taking the car to the dyno next week for fine tuning and some new numbers.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

Serrari said:


> I am getting 2 custom tunes, one for 92oct and the other for race gas. Have not finished the 92oct yet, almost ready though. I hope I will be taking the car to the dyno next week for fine tuning and some new numbers.


Awesome, good luck with everything man, it's been nice seeing how your car has been coming along so nicely. So i'm assuming you had the dsg clutchpacks upgraded by ssp? How's that working out?


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

LEWXCORE said:


> Awesome, good luck with everything man, it's been nice seeing how your car has been coming along so nicely. So i'm assuming you had the dsg clutchpacks upgraded by ssp? How's that working out?


The car with the 6262 turbo its a Leon Cupra and its a 6 speed. Have not received the clutch packs for the TT yet. I just created a build thread in this same forum.


----------



## jpiwko58 (Dec 25, 2008)

LEWXCORE said:


> Lol ok..i visit some friends of mine sometimes at UCF so maybe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey careful w/ the n2mb 2step and wot box. I had one and it melted my number 4 coil and almost burnt my car to the ground. the controller itself was sending stray voltage to the coil pack w/ the key off... Jay hooked me up w/ a new one but it still ended up costing me like 2k for a new eng wiring harness and coil pack and it damaged the ecu due to elect spiking... so is it worth the 5/10th's of second it shaves off 1/4 times...??? anyways sick build. Just becareful w/ the N2MB thing. Jay has perfect customer service and is an awesome guy (i know him personally) but like I said it failed and fukked up my car pretty good.


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

I still dont get this, it has to be the tune. There's no reason a 1.8 with a 60mm gets boost at 4600-4800 yet a 2.0 with a 58mm gets boost 5k+ both with .82a/r :screwy:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Awesome car dude! It realy rocks! It´s a real Sleeper! 

Congrats!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

This thread needs an update.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

Just to update in case anyone is still following my progress with the A3:

Don't believe i posted here but my southbend stage 5 clutch kit exploded a few months ago. Now have the clutchmasters fx600 and peloquin LSD fitted in the car thanks to USP who also overhauled my transmission that was damaged pretty badly when the old clutch kit took a dump.











My sweet precision turbo also failed. CHRA died after performing terribly the whole time I owned the turbo.


















I was fortunate enough to score a HTA 3076 that my friend coincidentally bought from a member on here.









love the turbo. It's a hair less responsive than my old gt3071r and this turbo has a .82 A/R exhaust housing. Go figure.. spools about 800 rpm faster than the precision unit LOL... garbage








changed a few other small things.. had a custom intake made on the passenger side, recirced a bigger DV cause the forge 007 was surging alot with the tiny atp setup. working out a couple kinks with the methanol system now and probably going to put down numbers next month at a local dyno event. :thumbup:


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Ugh. I wish i still lived in FL. 

I miss the great weather. I'd work on my car in feb while my family in NY were telling me about blizzards. Lol

Car is looking great. 

Can't wait to see your numbers with the new set up.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Looks Great :thumbup:

I love the progress.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

What went wrong with the clutch?


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

What DV did you get ? 
& Is it a big diffrence Now then with the Forge DV & ATP relocator setup?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

Flywheel bolt shot off and put a nice hole through the tranny case. You can imagine what happens when the flywheel flops around in there. I was running a 996 turbo on the highway and all of a sudden I heard the most terrible sounds immediately after it happened and this damaged gear selector 1-2 and syncros 1-4.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

Looking good. :thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

LEWXCORE said:


> Flywheel bolt shot off and put a nice hole through the tranny case. You can imagine what happens when the flywheel flops around in there. I was running a 996 turbo on the highway and all of a sudden I heard the most terrible sounds immediately after it happened and this damaged gear selector 1-2 and syncros 1-4.


Luis did you end up having USP put in ARP reinforced flywheel bolts? Just curious since the OEM one shot off.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

LEWXCORE said:


> Flywheel bolt shot off and put a nice hole through the tranny case. You can imagine what happens when the flywheel flops around in there. I was running a 996 turbo on the highway and all of a sudden I heard the most terrible sounds immediately after it happened and this damaged gear selector 1-2 and syncros 1-4.


That just happened to me and it really suck balls. I had to buy a new tranny for the Solstice.


----------



## jpiwko58 (Dec 25, 2008)

LEWXCORE said:


> Just to update in case anyone is still following my progress with the A3:
> 
> Don't believe i posted here but my southbend stage 5 clutch kit exploded a few months ago. Now have the clutchmasters fx600 and peloquin LSD fitted in the car thanks to USP who also overhauled my transmission that was damaged pretty badly when the old clutch kit took a dump.
> 
> ...


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

jpiwko58 said:


> LEWXCORE said:
> 
> 
> > Just to update in case anyone is still following my progress with the A3:
> ...


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

jpiwko58 said:


> LEWXCORE said:
> 
> 
> > Just to update in case anyone is still following my progress with the A3:
> ...


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

LEWXCORE said:


> jpiwko58 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks bro. I actually had a chance to put it on the dyno today but unfortunately my runs were limited due to improper spark plug gap. I'm on a HTA 3076 .82 A/R. I have 3 meth injection nozzles 50/50 on pump gas. Fuel is not an issue as trims were rich on the run. On 25 psi it made:
> ...


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

what are you doing for a LPFP solution?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> what are you doing for a LPFP solution?


nada bro got the rs4 pressure valve, APR HPFP and "APR" In-tank fuel pump from their stage 3 kit. Only supplement fueling comes from water methanol injection.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

LEWXCORE said:


> nada bro got the rs4 pressure valve, APR HPFP and "APR" In-tank fuel pump from their stage 3 kit. Only supplement fueling comes from water methanol injection.


Yeah meth for fuel solution is amazing, I even went back to S3 injectors and have enough fuel for 39psi with almost OEM drivability.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

Serrari said:


> Yeah meth for fuel solution is amazing, I even went back to S3 injectors and have enough fuel for 39psi with almost OEM drivability.


but you were running how much meth? i have 3 CM7 on the car now. Didn't you have like 4 CM10's?

EDIT: What plug gap do you run in your car?


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

LEWXCORE said:


> but you were running how much meth? i have 3 CM7 on the car now. Didn't you have like 4 CM10's?
> 
> EDIT: What plug gap do you run in your car?


Yeah I have 4 CM10s, I am running a 22 gap.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

:wave:

Parked!!!!

:heart:


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

Lol you want me to head down to the dub cartel meet and hand out pastelito?


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

LEWXCORE said:


> Lol you want me to head down to the dub cartel meet and hand out pastelito?


lol now thats funny. By the way, Nice car.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

LEWXCORE said:


> Lol you want me to head down to the dub cartel meet and hand out pastelito?


lol, no one there is gonna race you. Maybe Sean. Actually yeah, you should totally run him now. He had his engine built recently and is dynoing this weekend. Put another EVO kill under your belt :laugh:


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> lol, no one there is gonna race you. Maybe Sean. Actually yeah, you should totally run him now. He had his engine built recently and is dynoing this weekend. Put another EVO kill under your belt :laugh:


Why build an engine for a FP green? Isn't the stock motor good for 500 all day? What's up with your fully built?


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Serrari said:


> Yeah meth for fuel solution is amazing, I even went back to S3 injectors and have enough fuel for 39psi with almost OEM drivability.


I dont know why everyone is so dead set on meth. How many 1000+ hp hondas use meth for their numbers? None because there are better/ safer ways to keep afrs in check. Meth is ok for knock protection, but it shouldnt be used as a crutch for high hp.

Just run an aux injector(thats been tuned correctly), and run 550-600 for the street. If your looking for high hp and/or drag set up, run a full set of aux injectors.

Just a teaser of my setup...


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

IMAN973 said:


> I dont know why everyone is so dead set on meth. How many 1000+ hp hondas use meth for their numbers? None because there are better/ safer ways to keep afrs in check. Meth is ok for knock protection, but it shouldnt be used as a crutch for high hp.
> 
> Just run an aux injector(thats been tuned correctly), and run 550-600 for the street. If your looking for high hp and/or drag set up, run a full set of aux injectors.
> 
> Just a teaser of my setup...


Meth has been doing the work for me with no issues at all, why would I change something thas has been tested to make high numbers and have an OEM drivability? There are just diferent ways to get extra fuel for this engine. ECU takes care of AFR when meth kicks in by lowering the duty cycle of the injectors. I am running 39psi with C16+meth and a 12.5 AFR, 30psi pump+meth with a 12.0 AFR all day long.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

well you sir are obviously on a different level as you're getting ready to set records. I really just want to have a 550 whp ready setup that i can run on the streets mostly set to around 500hp. I guess I can talk to you about this in more detail but what would you recommend? I already have an injector holder ready to go on my pipe. I was thinking about running a pressure switch to another fuel pump that feeds an aux injector but may want something better like a megasquirt to control it.. what would you recommend? I didn't want to go crazy with surge tanks and isht.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

LEWXCORE said:


> Why build an engine for a FP green? Isn't the stock motor good for 500 all day? What's up with your fully built?


He's supposedly getting a bigger turbo or something but also wanted to crank up the boost more, I dunno...


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

LEWXCORE said:


> well you sir are obviously on a different level as you're getting ready to set records. I really just want to have a 550 whp ready setup that i can run on the streets mostly set to around 500hp. I guess I can talk to you about this in more detail but what would you recommend? I already have an injector holder ready to go on my pipe. I was thinking about running a pressure switch to another fuel pump that feeds an aux injector but may want something better like a megasquirt to control it.. what would you recommend? I didn't want to go crazy with surge tanks and isht.


 No need to explain yourself man. I've ran meth for years on the street. Its good when its used as its intended. 550 is a very reasonable goal. Its well within the range of your kit. Im just making an observation that I've never scene a car run c16 and meth. Meth is suppose to raise octane but when your already running race gas its kind of stupid. Id love to see if instead of meth if he injected just c16. Id bet the car would run better. Why run meth if you can just run one type of fuel? If you can inject enough race gas and have an efficient intercooler, then there's no reason to use meth.

Send me a txt and we can discuss your options. :thumbup:


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

IMAN973 said:


> No need to explain yourself man. I've ran meth for years on the street. Its good when its used as its intended. 550 is a very reasonable goal. Its well within the range of your kit. Im just making an observation that I've never scene a car run c16 and meth. Meth is suppose to raise octane but when your already running race gas its kind of stupid. Id love to see if instead of meth if he injected just c16. Id bet the car would run better. Why run meth if you can just run one type of fuel? If you can inject enough race gas and have an efficient intercooler, then there's no reason to use meth.
> 
> Send me a txt and we can discuss your options. :thumbup:


Well you certainly dont know the advantages of meth, I am actually not using meth but ethanol. Ethanol 123oct + C16 117oct when used together = 120oct. Ethanol freezes my intake manifold I have even logged temperatures as low as 3* celcius, what intercooler does that? Ethanol is cheaper than C16 and has more octane, I can run 92oct + ethanol and beat the crap out of 90% of the cars out there, running 30psi and making 600whp. My car has the highest HP on this engine, what did your car put down? When you make +600whp give me a call I will be ready with my me new +700whp dyno sheet proving that my setup works flawlessly.

You should ask these guys why they are making more power using race gas+meth:

http://www.horsepowerfreaks.com/partdetails/HPF/Turbos/Turbo_Kits/E46_M3/11037




91 Octane (789hp)
91 Oct + Alc (853hp)
110 Octane (990hp)
110 Oct + Alc (1117hp)


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Sergio,

How do you like the S3 injectors VS. RS4 injectors?

Any empirical evidence to show differences?


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Sergio,
> 
> How do you like the S3 injectors VS. RS4 injectors?
> 
> Any empirical evidence to show differences?


I am liking the S3 better since I get the right amount of fuel at lower rpms, black smoke went away and I just had to add a 10% duty cycle to the meth pump to maintain the same AFR as the RS4s. With the RS4s I used the meth pump at 90% and with the S3s I am using the pump at 100% up top. Car drives almost like OEM at low rpms.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Serrari said:


> Well you certainly dont know the advantages of meth, I am actually not using meth but ethanol. Ethanol 123oct + C16 117oct when used together = 120oct. Ethanol freezes my intake manifold I have even logged temperatures as low as 3* celcius, what intercooler does that? Ethanol is cheaper than C16 and has more octane, I can run 92oct + ethanol and beat the crap out of 90% of the cars out there, running 30psi and making 600whp. My car has the highest HP on this engine, what did your car put down? When you make +600whp give me a call I will be ready with my me new +700whp dyno sheet proving that my setup works flawlessly.
> 
> You should ask these guys why they are making more power using race gas+meth:


LOL looks like someone got all butt hurt. All i did was ask questions. If you dont want people to question you then why post a build thread? It seems now that your saying, "meth" is better then gas in general. Why not just convert your fsi system to run just "meth"? I wonder how big your fuel cell is to be able to support 250hp over what your s3 injectors can flow and not have to fill up once a night. 

I guess what im saying is there are more efficient and safer ways to achieve your goals. If you want freezing iats then why not run nitrous and also have more oxygen in the combustion chamber? If you ran a standard aux fuel system with a real aux ecu to control it then it would be 1000x easier to tune and also get a better burn.

I never said anything bad about your car but if you want me to i could list plenty. You come across as knowing so much and that you broke records but in reality GC Tech did. All you did was pay for it. How may pipes have you cut? How many welds have you layed? How many bolts have you torqued? How many fsi motors have you guys blown? I really couldnt care less, its your car, im just suggesting that maybe a more traditional fueling solution would be a better more reliable solution. Trust me your record will not be yours for long. That is unless you plan to run a 72mm then you may have me. I take my time building a car that is race worthy the first pass, not have to buy a 5500 dollar ( or 65589 peso) turbo kit, that you crack due to improper tuning and high egts, then have a custom one made. I will "call you" when i brake 750 after the first dyno session. 

Good luck with your build, but i suggest next time to be careful who you call out.

Sorry Lou i didnt mean to jack your thread but some people need to wake up.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

IMAN973 said:


> LOL looks like someone got all butt hurt. All i did was ask questions. If you dont want people to question you then why post a build thread? It seems now that your saying, "meth" is better then gas in general. Why not just convert your fsi system to run just "meth"? I wonder how big your fuel cell is to be able to support 250hp over what your s3 injectors can flow and not have to fill up once a night.
> 
> I guess what im saying is there are more efficient and safer ways to achieve your goals. If you want freezing iats then why not run nitrous and also have more oxygen in the combustion chamber? If you ran a standard aux fuel system with a real aux ecu to control it then it would be 1000x easier to tune and also get a better burn.
> 
> ...


Well the only thing why you get this answers is because your comments about my car are always negative. Just prove what you talk about, any person can come here and say that they will make XXXwhp but it menas nothing if you cant back it up, so stop saying you will be getting the record and first get your car running ricer boy.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Serrari said:


> Well the only thing why you get this answers is because your comments about my car are always negative. Just prove what you talk about, any person can come here and say that they will make XXXwhp but it menas nothing if you cant back it up, so stop saying you will be getting the record and first get your car running ricer boy.


Ricer boy lol your the mexican not me. Please consult your english teacher before you respond again, youre not making correct sentences. I again NEVER said anything negative, i only ever asked questions about your car. I also never said anything about my car power wise until you brought up your always right because you have a record. You are not even on my level but its cool, i dont use these forums to get an ego trip. I could care less if i have a record or if im the fastest. Im the kind of guy that doesnt like recognition because theres always someone whos faster or smarter then you. I just like to build a car that shows my extensive knowledge of the platform. Actually the real reason im using this motor is to show people these motors are not as limited as everyone makes them out to be. I dont have a build thread and i never will. I dont need people telling me how fast my car is by looking at my tach. i know its fast so why show off? Do you have something to prove? I made 500 hp with a small turbo and i didnt even post one thread. Enjoy the publicity while you have it, it seems your the one who needs it.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

IMAN973 said:


> Ricer boy lol your the mexican not me. Please consult your english teacher before you respond again, youre not making correct sentences. I again NEVER said anything negative, i only ever asked questions about your car. I also never said anything about my car power wise until you brought up your always right because you have a record. You are not even on my level but its cool, i dont use these forums to get an ego trip. I could care less if i have a record or if im the fastest. Im the kind of guy that doesnt like recognition because theres always someone whos faster or smarter then you. I just like to build a car that shows my extensive knowledge of the platform. Actually the real reason im using this motor is to show people these motors are not as limited as everyone makes them out to be. I dont have a build thread and i never will. I dont need people telling me how fast my car is by looking at my tach. i know its fast so why show off? Do you have something to prove? I made 500 hp with a small turbo and i didnt even post one thread. Enjoy the publicity while you have it, it seems your the one who needs it.


Well maybe because English is not my first language, what other languages do you know? This discussion is going nowhere so this will be my last post in the thread.

I like to share my project with any person that is interested, if something hurts your feelings because you feel you are in another level but facts have proven you are not, dont read my threads. Your racist comment only shows how ignorant and uneducated you are.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Serrari said:


> Well maybe because English is not my first language, what other languages do you know? This discussion is going nowhere so this will be my last post in the thread.
> 
> I like to share my project with any person that is interested, if something hurts your feelings because you feel you are in another level but facts have proven you are not, dont read my threads. Your racist comment only shows how ignorant and uneducated you are.


You are the one who keeps insulting me. You get all butt hurt that i said there are better ways to skin the cat then the way your doing it. i never bashed you one bit. You first throw up that your soo bad because you have the record. And then you throw jabs over moot points. If you cant take a hit dont throw them. Your not the only one whos making power so dont think you know everything there is to know. Theres a lot of people that pushed these limits years ago and all used different kits and fueling. They all made power and took advice from others. Staying down there and trying to figure out everything by yourself isnt the best way to do it.


Good luck with your build hope to see it on the track.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

IMAN973 said:


> You are the one who keeps insulting me. You get all butt hurt that i said there are better ways to skin the cat then the way your doing it. i never bashed you one bit. You first throw up that your soo bad because you have the record. And then you throw jabs over moot points. If you cant take a hit dont throw them. Your not the only one whos making power so dont think you know everything there is to know. Theres a lot of people that pushed these limits years ago and all used different kits and fueling. They all made power and took advice from others. Staying down there and trying to figure out everything by yourself isnt the best way to do it.
> 
> 
> Good luck with your build hope to see it on the track.


Yea seriously Isaac stop blowing up my spot here LOL. You both have your own points but I think Isaac you should realize that most people on the user-end of these high hp cars don't have the same fab/mechanical ability and knowledge that you have about the FSI motor. Most of us have watched the platform progress, seen what works, put it together, and then add on to it later based on new developments and whatnot. Anyone who has been serious about hitting/passing that 500hp mark has considered the thought of changing the intake and adding efi injectors or even just a 5th injector setup but it seems so much less "bolt-on" or "turn-key" and so much more of an add-on that can complicate sensitive off the shelf tunes or fail that it has alot of us sitting on the sidelines wondering when we will be able to swap to some FSI injectors that will supply more fuel. GCtech has done a good job with the cupra and i've been excited myself to see it's progress but I also agree that for a car this race-serious and shop dedicated, I would probably run at least a simple standalone to control the auxiliary injectors to supplement fuel rather than supplying 250hp worth of fuel on a methanol pump. Also I see your point about not wanting to ever create a build thread but I also feel like anyone who isn't following your progress is totally out of the loop on where this platform is headed.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> :wave:
> 
> Parked!!!!
> 
> :heart:





LEWXCORE said:


> Lol you want me to head down to the dub cartel meet and hand out pastelito?


:thumbup::wave:


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

LEWXCORE said:


> Also I see your point about not wanting to ever create a build thread but I also feel like anyone who isn't following your progress is totally out of the loop on where this platform is headed.


agreed. for those of us that arent in the loop (east coast, west coat, FL) but still want to know what other guys are doing have no choice but to use the internetz for reference. :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm just going to say it... I don't mean to irritate everyone but I kinda do at the same time...

It's 2011... We have crazy guys with huge turbos sticking out the front of the car running 500 lbs of boost, 90 extra injectors, methanol out the yingyang and enough nos to blow himself up.

Why hasn't anyone touched the APR Tuned USP GTI time and trap from 2008? What's the holdup? [email protected] was running on an APR Stage 3 turbocharger system with a T25 exhaust manifold mated to a GT3076R, APR intercooler, APR HPFP, APR Injectors, APR Intake, Some exhaust, USP Low side fueling, a pre-production TFSI intake manifold we didn't want or need, stock head, stock valve-train, stock pistons, stock cams, stock balance shafts (I believe), stock crank, stock bore, stock stroke, stock flapper splitters? (I'm not even sure these were removed?) and a wot box all running on race fuel.

What's the deal?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I'm just going to say it... I don't mean to irritate everyone but I kinda do at the same time...
> 
> It's 2011... We have crazy guys with huge turbos sticking out the front of the car running 500 lbs of boost, 90 extra injectors, methanol out the yingyang and enough nos to blow himself up.
> 
> ...


Good point but it seems like they are more into street racing than breaking records at the track. I started this thread after I put the kit on my car almost 2 years ago, changed many things in my setup, and never even thought about buying slicks. (not that i could touch usp's record) But I do agree that it's pretty much your duty as the record-holder to go lay some track times.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

04 GLI Luva said:


> :thumbup::wave:


lol video has that sweet tooth for guava bro


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I'm just going to say it... I don't mean to irritate everyone but I kinda do at the same time...
> 
> It's 2011... We have crazy guys with huge turbos sticking out the front of the car running 500 lbs of boost, 90 extra injectors, methanol out the yingyang and enough nos to blow himself up.
> 
> ...


I dont really go to the track that often, the nearest one is 4hrs away from my city. The other thing is that most of the cities in Mexico have a high altitude and that affects the performance of the cars, also tracks over here dont have the same quality as tracks on the US traction wise. That all being said I am still going to try and run some 10s in the near future.


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

LEWXCORE said:


> lol video has that sweet tooth for guava bro


LOL I'm down to run but I got an issue with my ebc gotta figure out if it's the solenoid or control unit cuz 19lb is FTL


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

04 GLI Luva said:


> LOL I'm down to run but I got an issue with my ebc gotta figure out if it's the solenoid or control unit cuz 19lb is FTL


probably is a problem with your precision turbo since they are garbage. poor billet turbo can't pass 19 lbs


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

LEWXCORE said:


> probably is a problem with your precision turbo since they are garbage. poor billet turbo can't pass 19 lbs


lol, yo, youre :screwy:

ive run 32 psi on mine all night long when I filled up with 110 :laugh:

its that failboat fsi, ahem, I mean beast.....


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> lol, yo, youre :screwy:
> 
> ive run 32 psi on mine all night long when I filled up with 110 :laugh:
> 
> its that failboat fsi, ahem, I mean beast.....


Lol I'm just kidding dude I know they're supposed to be good for 45+ psi all day but I'm just saying mine blew real quick because of the oil restrictor issue. I'd have probably been happy with a water cooled pte turbo.. Those new ones with pte chra are very sensitive to oil pressure. Too much without a restrictor and too little with one on my car. 32 psi is nice.. Did you make numbers?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

LEWXCORE said:


> Lol I'm just kidding dude I know they're supposed to be good for 45+ psi all day but I'm just saying mine blew real quick because of the oil restrictor issue. I'd have probably been happy with a water cooled pte turbo.. Those new ones with pte chra are very sensitive to oil pressure. Too much without a restrictor and too little with one on my car. 32 psi is nice.. Did you make numbers?


Ha! Yeah the journal bearing ones have all had problems it seems. It was definitely weird that your ball bearing one took a crap.  Water cooled like Ryan's 6057? Yeah it was fun driving it like that. No numbers yet. Want to wait until EVERYTHING is done.


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

LEWXCORE said:


> Good point but it seems like they are more into street racing than breaking records at the track. I started this thread after I put the kit on my car almost 2 years ago, changed many things in my setup, and never even thought about buying slicks. (not that i could touch usp's record) But I do agree that it's pretty much your duty as the record-holder to go lay some track times.


At least your on ur first motor and havent had to go through 4 or 5 of em to get where you are :thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

04 GLI Luva said:


> At least your on ur first motor and havent had to go through 4 or 5 of em to get where you are :thumbup:


Oooooofffffffffffff. 

Yeah I would rather make 500+ whp in an T/FSI, not touch the APR Tuned USP GTI time and trap from 2008, and still be on motor number 1. So much for breaking and holding records. Not much good if you can't replicate it consistently.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok, I need to clear out things. I am not running engine #5 or anything near that, I blew stock internals once and damaged the block. I am using another block with build internals, also the head once got screwed because of timing and thats about it. If you want to be the first achieving this kind of numbers there are going to be casualties.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't think 04 GLI Luva or myself were talking about you or your car. We were referring to Greg's APR tuned APR turbo blah blah blah garbage.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Serrari said:


> Ok, I need to clear out things. I am not running engine #5 or anything near that, I blew stock internals once and damaged the block. I am using another block with build internals, also the head once got screwed because of timing and thats about it. If you want to be the first achieving this kind of numbers there are going to be casualties.


Which of those blew up from crank walk? I remember a thread where you said at 600hp the crank walked out on you. You said they machined #3 for a second set of thrust washers.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

IMAN973 said:


> Which of those blew up from crank walk? I remember a thread where you said at 600hp the crank walked out on you. You said they machined #3 for a second set of thrust washers.


When I blew my stock internals and tear apart the bottom end, we noticed the crank walk.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Serrari said:


> When I blew my stock internals and tear apart the bottom end, we noticed the crank walk.


:thumbup:

You wernt the first to experience that issue. Im not using a bpy for my 2nd build bc of #3 main. I was too lazy to machine it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

schwartzmagic said:


> I don't think 04 GLI Luva or myself were talking about you or your car. We were referring to Greg's APR tuned APR turbo blah blah blah garbage.


Gregg never blew a motor trying to achieve those times or power levels. 

Transmission parts on the other hand? Yeah... I'm pretty sure he broke some of that stuff at the track!


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Gregg never blew a motor trying to achieve those times or power levels.
> 
> Transmission parts on the other hand? Yeah... I'm pretty sure he broke some of that stuff at the track!


What did he break exactly? Thie only person I heard of having trans issues was Jeff when he snapped a fork.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

IMAN973 said:


> What did he break exactly? Thie only person I heard of having trans issues was Jeff when he snapped a fork.


I believe he had a problem with the 1-2 gear selector. As mine broke from my clutch malfunction, Gregg who repaired my transmission explained to me that he had the same piece break in his gti and offered me a modification to the selector as they overhauled my transmission.


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

LEWXCORE said:


> I believe he had a problem with the 1-2 gear selector. As mine broke from my clutch malfunction, Gregg who repaired my transmission explained to me that he had the same piece break in his gti and offered me a modification to the selector as they overhauled my transmission.


Thats correct, after having a few issues with the selector they modified it http://uspmotorsports.com/transmission_rebuild.php I had it done to my GLI. Definitely helped a lot, especially when shifting at 8200+


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

schwartzmagic said:


> Oooooofffffffffffff.
> 
> Yeah I would rather make 500+ whp in an T/FSI, not touch the APR Tuned USP GTI time and trap from 2008, and still be on motor number 1. So much for breaking and holding records. Not much good if you can't replicate it consistently.


LOL Gregg's car has ran low 11's over a dozen + times, ranging anywhere from 11.01 to 11.30's. I would say that is pretty consistent, no? When did he blow the motor when running these times? It is easy to be a hater on the internet, and criticize someone else's car, but as far as YOUR car is concerned I still havent seen anything impressive yet.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

3071R-GLI said:


> LOL Gregg's car has ran low 11's over a dozen + times, ranging anywhere from 11.01 to 11.30's. I would say that is pretty consistent, no? When did he blow the motor when running these times? It is easy to be a hater on the internet, and criticize someone else's car, but as far as YOUR car is concerned I still havent seen anything impressive yet.



































Nick and USP










Always coming out to stick up for your boyfriends. I guess you're the new USP Cheerleader. :thumbup:


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey, you are the one coming on here posting absolute nonsense, and incorrect information as usual. Someone has to school you, right? Besides, you are one to talk, swinging on Karey's nuts (not to mention Luis's) every chance you get. Anyways, instead of looking like a clown on the forums, you should be getting that joke of a GLI ready so you can have a fighting chance when you line it up next to me at Fixx. .....Or did you already plan yet another excuse for not racing? :facepalm:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

:heart:

Jokes on you. Getting butt hurt all the time. How come all the short guys always have a Napoleon complex? 











Don't worry about my car and stop stalking all my posts.... :sly:


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

schwartzmagic said:


> :heart:
> 
> Jokes on you. Getting butt hurt all the time. How come all the short guys always have a Napoleon complex?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

3071R-GLI said:


> LMAO look at you crying like a little girl .. Don't stalk my posts, meanwhile you talk **** in every one of mine LOL All I know is you talk a lot on here, and post all these cute little pictures, but when I saw you at Louis's shop you were a quiet little mouse! Oh and believe me no one is worried about your joke of a GLI man ... It's just good entertainment that's all :laugh:


lol you guys are too much..


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

3071R-GLI said:


> LMAO look at you crying like a little girl .. Don't stalk my posts, meanwhile you talk **** in every one of mine LOL All I know is you talk a lot on here, and post all these cute little pictures, but when I saw you at Louis's shop you were a quiet little mouse! Oh and believe me no one is worried about your joke of a GLI man ... It's just good entertainment that's all :laugh:


Okay......






















































All hail Nick, king of the 1.8T GLIs


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

LEWXCORE said:


> lol you guys are too much..













He gets all butt hurt and is always crying about my cute :heart: pictures ic: and always says the same things... My car is a joke, Luis sucks, I was quiet as a mouse (cuz I didn't know the guy, what was I supposed to do? chat up a storm with him?), what else? yada yada yada


----------



## bigsnoop144 (Jul 9, 2010)

lewx a3 pull i caught on my phone 



its you boyyyy lol


----------



## bigsnoop144 (Jul 9, 2010)

here's your vid against the big turbo gli when u had the pos 5857 ill upload the rest tomorrow


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

Bad news.. Some GNC spun out on the freeway on my way home from work last night and damage is extensive.. Have an adjuster coming to see the car tomorrow.

































I hit the suv at an estimated 50mph. My seatbelt was on and airbag deployed. It really did save my life I feel like. The seatbelt is broken from the crash also. My back is gnarly whiplashed.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Daaaaaamn  What is with all the bad ass A3s getting tore up lately? Glad you're OK man, but I'd start picking out my next ride if I were you. I doubt that's going to be salvageable


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Ouch man...Glad you're ok...That make me and my A3 weep. Its just a car and it wasn't your fault so just hope for the best from there


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

It's such a shame man. I had just put a metal throttle body in and had 3 meth nozzles in it, prob making at least 500whp on the street too running super reliably. I am just soo curious if it is going to be a total loss because I have thousands upon thousands in mods to bolted to that car


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Sorry to hear...


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

damn that sucks dude!  :beer:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

So sorry man! Cheer up you are fine... Thanks God! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

This sucks man 
when I got the picture you sent me it ruined my day.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

LEWXCORE said:


> I am just soo curious if it is going to be a total loss because I have thousands upon thousands in mods to bolted to that car


Not unless it was listed as mods to the insurance Co. prior to the accident.

If they total it, tell them you have personal belongings in it before they take it to the yard. Tow it to your place and strip the car. Then tell the insurance come pick it up from your place. I've got Dibs on the wheels if they're still straight. 

My GFs FSI is up for grabs if you're interested. PM me if you're interested. I'll sell it for a sick deal to you.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Not unless it was listed as mods to the insurance Co. prior to the accident.
> 
> If they total it, tell them you have personal belongings in it before they take it to the yard. Tow it to your place and strip the car. Then tell the insurance come pick it up from your place. I've got Dibs on the wheels if they're still straight.
> 
> My GFs FSI is up for grabs if you're interested. PM me if you're interested. I'll sell it for a sick deal to you.


That's a good advise and generous offer!


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Not unless it was listed as mods to the insurance Co. prior to the accident.
> 
> If they total it, tell them you have personal belongings in it before they take it to the yard. Tow it to your place and strip the car. Then tell the insurance come pick it up from your place. I've got Dibs on the wheels if they're still straight.
> 
> My GFs FSI is up for grabs if you're interested. PM me if you're interested. I'll sell it for a sick deal to you.


thanks bro i appreciate the offer.. Does anyone have any further insight into what makes a car a total loss and what makes it repairable? My adjuster is probably seeing it today anyways but i'm just so curious.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

if airbags deployed it will more then likely be a loss. Frame damage also is a biggy.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Luis, my buddy wants ur turbo if you're gonna part it out. Sorry about your car. If they do total it swap motors with someone so you can make some money off that ****.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Luis, my buddy wants ur turbo if you're gonna part it out. Sorry about your car. If they do total it swap motors with someone so you can make some money off that ****.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Lol that turbo is sick i'm going to hold on to it and put it on my e30 (e36 2.5l swap) unless someone wants to really pay $


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

sucks.

more TB info.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

mrbikle said:


> airbags deployed & frame damage


might as well start stripping it now if you have the car at your place. *DO NOT LET THEM TAKE IT ANYWHERE*, unless its to someone you trust.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> might as well start stripping it now if you have the car at your place. *DO NOT LET THEM TAKE IT ANYWHERE*, unless its to someone you trust.


 This

Tell them you need to get the car towed out.
At the least see if you can go check out the car and see if you can roll up the windows (if the yarent shattered) and lock the car up so nbody steals/breaks anything.

a LOT of salvage lots are shady as heck

Glad you are ok, and sorry to hear aboutthe car.
I hope you can get everything situated and fixed up, sadly as soon as the adjuster sees the airbags have been deployed his first though is going to be to write it off.
Granted with enough money ANY car is fixable but you may end up with some random squeaks and such.
Im hoping for your sake the frame went untouched.


----------



## StuMacLean (Aug 9, 2003)

The total loss is strictly a business decision for the insurance company. 

Airbags are about a grand a piece to replace, side curtains excluded. 

Frame damage is expensive, and important to repair well. An old timer once told me that repairing frame damage actually make the chassis overall stiffer. Kind of makes sense if you think about how you're cold working the steel as you yield, and re-yield it.

Best of luck. Sucks. If you need someone to swap motors with for free, you know where to fine me


----------



## amckernon1028 (Apr 14, 2009)

Man sorry to hear about the car getting smashed up, I know how you feel my MKIV was a total loss and I still miss that car. 
On a brighter note what cars do you want? The R should be here soon, TTS is nice, B6 S4, Evo X, CLK Benz, M3 or just get another A3?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

If anyone wants to buy any FSI big turbo parts you see what I have here in the build. All of it is up for grabs I'm putting all the stock parts I have back on the car and parting everything out.

I have a buyer for my APR fuel pump but I'll sell the atp turbo kit with custom intake and dv reroute. 

If anyone wants the intake that goes up towards the passenger light and DV setup with the eurojet big grenade and reroute I'll let all of that go for 200. The intake has the ATP maf housing

The full eurojet intercooler kit is off the car (tb pipe has 3 meth bungs and a dv bung) $500

I also have a custom throttle body with a metal flapper. throttle body is slightly bigger then stock so you will have a higher idle if not tuned correctly. This piece I will be asking $600 to start since i bought the core at the dealer for 400 and paid on top of that to have a custom one made.

I most likely will put the turbo on my other car but if anyone wants to buy it on here for 1k maybe i will sell it. it's a billet wheel HTA 3076 with a .82 a/r includes all oil water lines and fittings

motor mounts for sale i have the VF rear and BSH motor and tranny mount
100 each maybe 250 for the set

I have 2 flik ftd wheels with drag radials probably almost done. wheels are about 17 lbs i think. 250 plus shipping.

ATP exhaust manifold 300

also would be interested in a stock tranny swap plus cash if anyone is interested in my lsd, clutch masters twin disc, and recently overhauled tranny by USP. local only

RS4 injectors 260

wotbox only work on DBW cars right? if so that i'll sell for 120


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

Have pics?


----------



## ghita.silviu (Oct 26, 2010)

*WTB - engine mounts*

pm


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Damn man, sorry to hear you are parting everything out.
GLWS
Do you hae pictures of the TB? Ive contemplated something like that
Great price on those Flik FTDs btw, I'd snag 'em but my roommate would kill me if I bought more wheels (he owns the house).


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

Refer to prices listed earlier.


----------



## kevvve (Dec 20, 2009)

wot box should work for mkv gti correct?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

kevvve said:


> wot box should work for mkv gti correct?



Yes all parts will work on a mk5 Gti.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Well my TB committed suicide omw back from SoWo and I ended up getting raped by a dealer in Atlanta to get it replaced while I was stranded in Snellville Georgia for 2 days.
GLWS, the metal TB looks solid, hope it finds a happy home, but I cant justify buying it now.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> Well my TB committed suicide omw back from SoWo and I ended up getting raped by a dealer in Atlanta to get it replaced while I was stranded in Snellville Georgia for 2 days.
> GLWS, the metal TB looks solid, hope it finds a happy home, but I cant justify buying it now.


Ty sir. I wouldn't recommend the tb unless you were running alot of boost on a big turbo


----------



## BlueDevil504 (Jan 19, 2012)

noticed a Fluidampr Pulley in the pics, that up for sale? if so How much?


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

also, where did you get that throttle body....


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

mrbikle said:


> also, where did you get that throttle body....


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5604837-GCTtech-motorsport-Fraud

:laugh:


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

Lol great.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------

